

The Mythical Story Point - gregornoriskin
http://barbarianprogrammer.blogspot.ca/2014/05/the-mythical-story-point.htmlhttp://barbarianprogrammer.blogspot.ca/2014/05/the-mythical-story-point.html

======
greenyoda
The URL is invalid (pasted twice in succession). Here's a clickable link to
the article:

[http://barbarianprogrammer.blogspot.ca/2014/05/the-
mythical-...](http://barbarianprogrammer.blogspot.ca/2014/05/the-mythical-
story-point.html)

